# Not sure which is the #4 cylinder



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

Trying to install a ignition coil on a 2006 solara, 6 cyl engine, the bad pack is on the #4 cylinder. Which is that one, people? Say, Im standing right in front of the engine bay, knees on bumper, facing engine........

thanks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I just asked the local shop that I take our vehicles to, which one was the #1. Most shops will tell you if stop by. It does help to bring with you a bottle of Soda or Water as a bribe. The local dealer parts counter has the schematics on their computers. Or just do the easy route and look up at http://www.solaraguy.com/ http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/15-camry-solara-forum/


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks, Greg- yes, I thought of registering to an oficial toyota forum- those links are useful. I searched with no luck, for a few minutes, then stumbled across this:

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/re...1-06/Firing-Orders/Firing-Orders/_/P-0996b43f

Figured, Id pop in the coil, and star the car- got it right! No more rough idle! The #4 cyl is as AZ has it on diagram. Not sure though, if one could use that diagram for all 6 cyl engines, just saying.....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Usually it is trial and error to find a bad coil. I am lucky on our '02 Trailblazer. It is a straight six. 1-6 from front to back. I got the replacement coil pack from Rock Auto, for around $54 after tax & s&h. Took longer to wait on the part to come. Than it did to pull off the air box, pull the old coil, reverse process.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do not have to register for those forums, to search for the info. Majority of the stuff can be open to guests, like on here.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Easy way to check on solid ignition coil is to swap one in doubt with another one from a different cylinder. If problem moves along with moved pack - well, you have your answer. 
As I did not so long ago on wify's RX300.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks again, people. Follow up- I didnt mention the entire story- I did get a OBD readout from AZ, and the cars computer did say it WAS the #4 cyl. But it was up to me to find it. Also, geez- AZ wanted a whopping $94 for a dumb coil- e bay got it for $23 delivered. Cmon, AZ, get with it. Its not like AZ is factory. 1/4 the price. 

So, yes, I understand what you guys are saying about trial and error, but I knew it was that cylinder. Just wasnt sure WHERE it was. Drove the car today, drives nicely.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can get a basic OBD II reader for under $70 on Amazon. I got one, when our Trailblazer would throw codes. Because of the Electro Fan Clutch.

When it started to throw the bad coil code, it did not state which one at first. Then after a day or so, it started to throw the number 1 coil was bad. I went over to the garage that I have work done, to make sure I was looking at the correct one being bad, and how hard it was to swap out.

I ended up ordering through Rock Auto for the part. After a couple of days waiting. Took no time to change out old for new.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BTW, never use Autozone. I had issues with the local store one night, when my wife's aunt and uncle had issues with my wife's grandmother's Saturn Wagon battery, while they were borrowing it.

The Autozone idiots acted as if they did not have the battery tester in the store, when I was staring right at it on the shelf they keep it on in plain view. I wrote a very heated letter to the District Sales manager.

Last I heard. The idiot that I dealt with that night at the local Auto Zone. Had been fired, along with a couple of others that went along with his game.

I only deal with the O'Reilly's down the street, or the Advance Auto that my ex-wife is the manager of. Depending on which is closer at that time, or if she is working, so I can get a discount on parts.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, greg. yes, AZ is not known for the best parts, but hey, the guy was polite, quick, seemed knowledgeable. Looks like he did pin it down, or at least, that OBD he had said so. One can get bad people any store, I guess. But UPDATE_

Now, the coil pack I put in DID work- smooth engine and all. BUT, sheesh, why is the instrument cluster warning codes are still lit up?? After about 5-7 starts, and 30 miles of driving? Im puzzled now. I figured the cars computer would have detected I had put in a new part, and with car running nicely now, why didnt the cars codes dissapear?

Oh- also, may offer a tip- The low tire pressure warning diagram was also on at that time, since which I have inflated to right psi. That warning light also is still on. Whats up with this toyota? Dealer told me usually the cars cumputer will detect repairs and delete warning lights, but they said sometimes it needs a "hard reset".


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It takes a while to clear the codes. Go to a local mom & pop auto shop. They can run a diagnostic, to see what else is throwing codes.

I cleared my code, right after I installed the new Coil pack. This is the reader I have. http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ap?ck=Search_N0664_-1_1267&pt=N0664&ppt=C0103


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> It takes a while to clear the codes. Go to a local mom & pop auto shop. They can run a diagnostic, to see what else is throwing codes.
> 
> I cleared my code, right after I installed the new Coil pack. This is the reader I have. http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...ap?ck=Search_N0664_-1_1267&pt=N0664&ppt=C0103


LOL!! Good one, Greg!! Mom/pop auto store- I thought they went extinct in the early 90's when AZ wiped them out!! Where are these mom/pop auto outlets? Just saying- Seriously, maybe you have them around your area, not here. AZ and Adv Auto. Still, I will take yuour advice to be patient and give it more time to clear codes. Have nothing to loose, right greg?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mom & Pop auto shops are still going strong. Our town has one that is a chain of four garages. But that is all pretty much everyone uses. As for auto parts stores. Everyone in my area uses either Napa, Advance, O'reilly's.

The only thing would be if you are required to do vehicle emissions inspections.


----------

